# Rice sticks to pan



## legend_018 (May 24, 2008)

ok, I make white jasmine rice all the time and it comes out perfect. but theres a layer that gets stuck on the bottom of the pan...making it quite hard to clean (practically impossible). I just made some and I put some hot water and vinegar in the pan to hopefully allow me to clean it in a little while.


----------



## babetoo (May 24, 2008)

i have the same problem with my rice maker. i just soak it in soapy hot water. that usually does the trick. 

am wondering if i spray the pan, will it still stick.

babe


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2008)

I always make rice in a Pampered Chef plastic microwave-safe pot in the microwave. This way, I don't have to remember to turn it off when it's done - the microwave turns itself off and the rice sits there staying hot till I need it. The pot practically wipes clean.

Large Micro-Cooker(R) : Cookware : The Pampered Chef, Ltd.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2008)

It could be you are using too high heat or cooking it too dry.


----------



## Russellkhan (May 25, 2008)

Try this method. It works perfectly every time. No need to watch the clock even, the rice won't overcook or burn.

BTW, the recipe is for jasmine rice, but I use the same method for brown rice, usually after soaking the rice for at least an hour or two. If you don't have time to soak, you will need to increase cooking times for brown rice (or do the same thing in a pressure cooker, which also works very well).


----------

